# Colours To The Mast



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


>


Whose badge is that? York City?









My teams


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

I take it you mean the Tour de France?










Liquigas, pronounced LEAKYGAS by Phil Liggett.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one! Jase will be here with the donkey soon!

when we had a team!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Up the Tigers. 100+ grounds following them.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


>


that is so wrong!!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


>


you aint got one of those AND all them watches as well have you? you *******


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

***** five times weve only won it five times *****

and with our awesome purchases the rafalution has begun

this year the quadruple.

cue all manu fans to disagree .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Err no...









This is more accurately me


----------

